# New Active Fit Diapers



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

My brother was at Wal-Mart on Friday and brought me home a package of Depend "Active Fit" low-rise brief style diapers. These diapers advertise that they don't look like diapers but more like feminine underwear that don't go way above lower cut skirt and pant waistlines (you always have to worry about normal diapers showing). They claim they're not noticeable even under yoga pants. Mine came as a package of 12 (8 beige and 4 black colored underwear).

They have elastic leg gathers to help prevent leaks and say they are for "moderate" absorbancy. I wore them out yesterday with my brother with a smooth tight little black dress with sheer black pantyhose. With my pantyhose on you could NOT hear or see that I was wearing protection, even without the hose it would have been a smooth silhouette. And SOOO comfortable (for a diaper). I wasn't sure how well they'd protect me but after a huge flooding pee before we'd even left our condo I had no leaks (though my garment was absolutely soaked). Later, when we were out a had a huge and quite messy bowel movement in one of the black diapers. Any pull up diaper is a pain to change especially when messy because you need to step out of it (and remove shoes and pantyhose to change), but it held in all the mess without an incident and I was able to roll the mess and used wipes up into the garment before disposal.

As of a little bit ago I threw away my last of these for now - I'll be buying more. I thought this may help those women who'd like to wear protection for ibs without it being as obvious as a full-blown diaper. I don't know if these can hold full on diarrhea, but they'd certainly be better than normal underwear.


----------



## Heather1973 (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi LDW, thank you so much for the advice. Yes, I've been to many doctors. Keep in mind my ibs symptoms are separate from my issues with incontinence. I've tried fodmaps including fructose free and can get to the point where I have very firm BMs, but when I "go", I have such pain in my gut afterwards, but too much fiber and the opposite happens. But I'd rather change really messy diapers than have that awful pain. I take Floragen 3 - not sure if it helps but ones with FOS make me SiCK. I'll have to look into the bone broth and try that. I'm just over 40 

Heather


----------

